# Meet my rat Koko



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 4518
View attachment 4519


Here is my rat Koko. I love her to bits! She is the only rat I have right now as her sister, Loki (the rat on the left of the second picture) has recently died. She is an incredible rat. She is very friendly and playful, but she will also snuggle with me on the couch. She loves to roam around my house, and I can actually let her do this now as she no longer chews things outside her cage (and she is very well litter trained). She is one year and 9 months old. She has mycoplasma but the only symptom she seems to have is making breathing noises. It has not effected her activity level, appetite, or mood, and she is on some medicine. She is a happy rat, but I am looking for friend for her as I am worried she might become depressed being alone. I take her out many times a day to try to keep her from getting lonely. 

View attachment 4520
This is the homemade cage she lives in. I made all the accessories too! 

She is so cute!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Very beautiful ratties. Good job on the pen building.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cute rat! She really reminds me of a puppy carrying that ball around.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg cute! Is she Siamese? I love her. Her coat looks different. More fuzzy. Is it standard? Sooo cute!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

She's a Himalayan i think. I think her fur is standard, definitely not fuzzy like a rex. Its really smooth and silky. But I dunno very much about coat types.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

No wait, you're right she is a siamese. I always forget which one has the light beige base and which has the white. But she is a very light beige/cream So i guess that is siamese not himalayan


----------



## RATTIE X JOE (Feb 16, 2012)

love the cage how did you make those accsesories ??


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I've made a page on squidoo.com that is just about making the accessories, if you want to check it out. http://www.squidoo.com/homemade-rat-cages-and-toys


----------



## RATTIE X JOE (Feb 16, 2012)

great ,thanks alot i have 2 male baby dumbo ratties and all the toys like ropes and things are soo expensive . so many thanks


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

No problem


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

My Dakota is a Rex Patchwork Siamese. She's so fluffy! But I just love her coloring. Siamese are my favorite.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

They are definitely beautiful


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Love the website! Have to get sewing now!! Thankyou


----------

